

Shortcut To Internet Millions - bdfh42
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/09/shortcut-to-internet-millions.html

======
dmix
_"The amazing thing to me is that this guy is obviously making enough money to
pay for a national TV campaign."_

Thats not usually the case. Many infomercials find capital from investors or
are backed by companies that are experts in direct marketing on TV. Proactiv,
for example, shared a portion of their company to begin working with a well
known marketer who launched their successful TV campaign.

~~~
jonknee
You'd be surprised at the loot some of these mental midgets pull down. I'm
doing some programming for a firm that does stuff in the same realm
(training/seminars to people who have big dreams) and they had a speaker at an
internet training conference in town this weekend... $700 to be there and it
was sold out, 150 people or so. And it's all basic BS about how to set up a
site, affiliate programs, AdSense, collecting emails, etc.

If you can convince people they can get rich, you will definitely get rich in
the process.

